# Deadlift Stuck at 525 lbs



## Ezskanken

I am stuck on my deads.  I alternate every week between speed/power deads, and heavy sets.  My speed/power workout I do reps of 5.  I'll do the same weight twice.  1st set conventional, and the 2nd sumo syle.  Both focusing on explosion and speed.  I stay away from my working sets about 100lbs or so.  I don't know what my max is since I don't max on anything, no intrest in doing so.  My heavy week is 5 sets of 3 reps.  So for example this is what 2 weeks of deads look lik for me:

Week A: Heavy Deads
Warm Up Sets
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 3
495 x 3
Working Sets
525 x 3 Reps x 5 sets

That is what I'm supposed to do, but I have failed 2 heavy weeks now to complete my last 2 sets.  Even warming up with just a single or a double on my warm ups makes no difference.  This takes me roughly 60 minutes.

Week B: Speed & Explosion
135 x 5 x 2 Conventional and Sumo
225 x 5 x 2 Conventional and Sumo
315 x 5 x 2 Conventional and Sumo
405 x 5 x 2 Conventional and Sumo
315 x 5 x 2 Conventional and Sumo
225 x 5 x 2 Conventional and Sumo
135 x 5 x 2 Conventional and Sumo

Then I move into my hamstring routine, which I only pick 2 exercises for 5 sets of 10, and rotate them every week between SLDL, seated, standing, and laying.  I'll do single leg and 2 leg exercises.  I finish out my speed and power routine with weighted hypers, still focusing on speed and explosion.  

After last dead session, which ends my workout week I decided to take a week off from the gym since it's been a solid 10 weeks.  Eating whatever I want, whenever I want lol.  The squat day during the week of my working sets are light weight pause squats.  The squat day before my speed deads is heavy squats.  There is 1 day that separates squats and deads.  My routine is taking from 3 outlines that I've tried and enjoyed during my time in the gym.  Those 3 being DC, SL 5x5, and the Power, Muscle, Burn Approach. 

I've come up with 3 reasons.  Frist one being that I cut my carbs to 35g of complex carbs a day, with most if not all of that coming in my preworkout meal.  Protein and fat hasn't changed for me in a while, and I like where it's at.  So the lack of carbs could be it.  Second reason is that it's been 10 weeks straight of balls to the wall for me in the gym, and body needs some R&R which I'm enjoying now.  Third being I suck and destined to dead only 525 lol.  Mind you I don't call myself a PL'er, or a BB'er.  I'm just the average gym rat in my eyes.  I wear a hoodie always, don't talk to anybody, don't make a lot of noise, and mind my own buisness.  I leave my ego at the door, as I workout alone.

Currently and have been cruising at 100mg Test E since the new year, no desire to increase dose as I feel good at 100mg/week.  Current weight is 250lbs., 6' @ an honest 13%-15% bf.  Last labs from endo came back just over 200, but that's a different story in a different sub forum.  

Anyway sorry for the long post, just trying to see what I can do with myself ha ha.  Never really focused on improving my deads in the previous years.  It was mostly higher weight, higher reps, and less sets.  Mid of last year I got a hair up my ass to see what I can do on deads, and have been chasing it ever since.  Open to any and all suggestions from those of you who PL or have been doing heavy deads for a long time.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Change one thing at a time so you know what's working.

I would start with those speed days.  Speed days should be doubles maybe triples.  Sets of 5 is a rep day. A set of 405 x 5 is not going to move fast enough to be called speed.  Change the speed day to no more than 315 for 10 doubles.


----------



## PillarofBalance

And eat some carbs for god sake lol


----------



## event462

We have a lot of strong pl brothers here that can help you.
 Unfortunately, I don't know enough to help but I'm sure you'll get a response soon


----------



## Ezskanken

PillarofBalance said:


> Change one thing at a time so you know what's working.
> 
> I would start with those speed days.  Speed days should be doubles maybe triples.  Sets of 5 is a rep day. A set of 405 x 5 is not going to move fast enough to be called speed.  Change the speed day to no more than 315 for 10 doubles.



My PL'er buddy also told me that as well.  Good to hear it again from someone else though.  I reset after each rep.  I'll set up, grip and rip, then set it back down.  Reset, then do it all over again.  I'll give that a shot on my next speed day.  Thank you!


----------



## Tren4Life

I'm a big fan of deload weeks. If your stuck it could be that your CNS is just burnt out. Take a week and do 40 - 60 % for 6 sets of 5 and call it a day. 3 warm up sets at 40% and maybe 2 or 3 working sets at 50% is good enough for me. Eat right and recover for the week and then start over the next week. 

One other thing you could do is just stop deadlifting all together and start doing some Ssb box squats instead.  Ive been doing it for about 5 months no heavy pulls at all. I started pulling again a few weeks ago and I'm smashing prs each week. Matter of fact the next time I pull I'm gonna add 15 pounds to my single PR and triple it.


----------



## Ezskanken

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm a big fan of deload weeks. If your stuck it could be that your CNS is just burnt out. Take a week and do 40 - 60 % for 6 sets of 5 and call it a day. 3 warm up sets at 40% and maybe 2 or 3 working sets at 50% is good enough for me. Eat right and recover for the week and then start over the next week.
> 
> One other thing you could do is just stop deadlifting all together and start doing some Ssb box squats instead.  Ive been doing it for about 5 months no heavy pulls at all. I started pulling again a few weeks ago and I'm smashing prs each week. Matter of fact the next time I pull I'm gonna add 15 pounds to my single PR and triple it.



Yeah my CNS was telling me it was time for a break.  Struggling to get up in the morning, less excited about the gym as usual, ect.  I used to do active recovery weeks.  Just 3 sets of 20 on everything at very very light weight.  More of a fast pump workout.  In and out of the gym in 45 minutes.  But I prefer just doing nothing for a week now lol!  15lbs is a nice jump brother.  I swear those 2.5lb plates are the heaviest summabitches in the gym lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

Ezskanken said:


> Yeah my CNS was telling me it was time for a break.  Struggling to get up in the morning, less excited about the gym as usual, ect.  I used to do active recovery weeks.  Just 3 sets of 20 on everything at very very light weight.  More of a fast pump workout.  In and out of the gym in 45 minutes.  But I prefer just doing nothing for a week now lol!  15lbs is a nice jump brother.  I swear those 2.5lb plates are the heaviest summabitches in the gym lol.





Hahaha.  Doing nothing , now your talking my game.  I forgot to mention I'm a lazy fuk too.


----------



## snake

My first question has nothing to do with your DL but everything to do with your DL. Where's your squat in this equation? My money is on this being the problem.

Second; "And eat some carbs for god sNake lol" (You see what I did there, huh, huh?") You have to fuel the fire my man.

Third; I'm not too sure about the "Conventional and Sumo" thing. Let your body server one style and I personally feel you'll be better off.

Forth; Don't panic because the weight is moving slow, it happens. But at a 250 b.w., 525x3 is not your top end. In all it does show you have put your time in. Enough time to break through this plateau.


----------



## Ezskanken

snake said:


> My first question has nothing to do with your DL but everything to do with your DL. Where's your squat in this equation? My money is on this being the problem.
> 
> Second; "And eat some carbs for god sNake lol" (You see what I did there, huh, huh?") You have to fuel the fire my man.
> 
> Third; I'm not too sure about the "Conventional and Sumo" thing. Let your body server one style and I personally feel you'll be better off.
> 
> Forth; Don't panic because the weight is moving slow, it happens. But at a 250 b.w., 525x3 is not your top end. In all it does show you have put your time in. Enough time to break through this plateau.



By squat you mean what?  My last set of squats was 415 x 5 Reps x 5 Sets.  Many of the PL'ers I talk to and watch on YouTube encourage both movements to help in overall gains in different phases of the movement.  Like I said earlier, I only started getting serious about deads around the middle of last year.  Pretty excited to see what I can do.  Ha ha yeah I know I need to load up on the carbs more, just trying to knock off a few pounds.  Guys would always ask me how much I weighed, and I would tell them I have no clue.  They would always guess, which was entertaining untill I read the numbers on the scale at the doc's office lol!


----------



## snake

Ezskanken said:


> By squat you mean what?  My last set of squats was 415 x 5 Reps x 5 Sets.



Where is your squat in your workout? You DL on one day and when is your next squat? Maybe it would be best to put up your routine.


----------



## Ezskanken

snake said:


> Where is your squat in your workout? You DL on one day and when is your next squat? Maybe it would be best to put up your routine.



I start my workout week on Saturday.  Pause squats w/ light weight ,about 100lbs away from my working sets are done on the week of heavy deads.  The next week will be my working set weight in squats, and light weight speed deads.  So squats on Monday, deads on Wednesday.  

Everything is started off with power sets 5x5, then muscle sets at 5x10, then burn drop sets at reps of 20>15>10.  5x5 sets alternate every other week.  So for example with chest and tris from my last 2 workouts on March 7th and March 14th:

Week A:
BB Bench (Power): 315 x 5 x 5
DB Incline (Muscle): 85 x 10 x 5
Machine Press (Burn): 2 Drop Sets w/ 90lbs. for 20 reps > 70lbs. for 15 reps > 50lbs. for 10 reps
CGB (Power): 245 x 5 x 5
Laying DB Extension (Muscle): 35 x 10 x 5
Reverse Pulldown (Burn): 37.5lbs for 20 reps > 30lbs. for 15 reps > 25lbs. for 10 reps 
15 minutes of cardio on eliptacal at 10% incline and 8 resistance.  Pace is shooting for a casual mile. 

Week B:
BB Incline (Power): 270 x 5 x 5
DB Bench (Muscle): 90 x 10 x 5
Machine Fly (Burn): 50lbs. at 20 reps > 40lbs. at 15 reps > 30lbs. at 10 reps
Dips (Power): Body Weight + 90lbs x 5 x 5
Camber Pushdown (Muscle): The cable set I was using didn't have stickers on it, so I logged it by plates.  9th plate x 10 x 5
Rope Pulldowns (Burn): 30lbs. for 20 reps > 25lbs. for 15 reps > 20lbs for 10 reps
15 minutes of cardio on eliptacal at 10% incline at resistance 8.  Shooting for a casual mile. 

Burn sets almost always stay the same weight.  My main concern in seeing change is in my power 5x5 sets, and I always go till failure on my last set.  I ask for a spot then.  My muscle 5x10 sets I usually do 2 times before moving up in weight, so 2 week A's.  I'm in the gym anywhere from 1.5-1.75 hours.


Saturday: Chest & Tris
Sunday: Back Width and Back Thickness
Monday: Quads & Calves
Tuesday: Shoulders and Bi's
Wednesday: Deads & Hams

Maybe move quads to Sunday, and back to Monday?  I think I like that already lol!  

I know it looks crazy, but it satisfies all of my urges in the gym, and leaves me drained every time.  I will fall back on DC Training in the winter, I just love what DC does for me.  DC Training wether I'm doing a 2 day, or 3 day split is amazing.  But through the years in the gym I've pieced this together suit my needs, and my goals.


----------



## Big Worm

Id cut to singles after 315 and see where you get.  Get some heavy singles under your belt.  Keep missing and you are gonna go backwards.


----------



## Ezskanken

Big Worm said:


> Id cut to singles after 315 and see where you get.  Get some heavy singles under your belt.  Keep missing and you are gonna go backwards.



Thank you.  I was thinking of doing singles, but didn't want to get caught up in maxing.  Guess I need to get my head on straight to go where I want to be.  Well do this once I'm back in the gym come Saturday.


----------



## snake

I looked at that routine and you would be the best on to answer this but it looks like you're hammering the hell out of your back. I mean even it looks like your directly or indirectly hitting your back. Just my thoughts but try to break it up some. Monday quads and Wednesday DL would cripple most guys.


----------



## Ezskanken

Appreciate everyone's time.  I'm gonna more quads up to Sunday, and work on single rep deads for my next blast.  Last blast was 10 weeks before I needed a week off.  So I'll shoot for 8-10 weeks on this next one.  Thanks again!


----------



## snake

Keep us posted!


----------



## Ezskanken

snake said:


> Keep us posted!



Will do brother.  The urge to up the dose is already there, but I must resist lol!  Tell you what though, I sure do enjoy my 3-4 bowls of cereal everyday since it's my week off ha ha!  I will see how far I get with this tweak installed.  Not gonna jump right back into 525 though that's for sure.  Gonna ease my way in safely.


----------



## JackC4

525 is dam good brother.....I'm starting to hit triples at 405

It's funny when guys see me in the gym deading with the 8 plates
On they say " man I could never lift that ". I always say the same 
Thing to them, " you know how long it took me to build up to this "

Always compare yourself to yourself. 525 is great. These men offer
Solid advice on powerlifting, Steeler is a strong MoFo.


----------



## Ezskanken

JackC4 said:


> 525 is dam good brother.....I'm starting to hit triples at 405
> 
> It's funny when guys see me in the gym deading with the 8 plates
> On they say " man I could never lift that ". I always say the same
> Thing to them, " you know how long it took me to build up to this "
> 
> Always compare yourself to yourself. 525 is great. These men offer
> Solid advice on powerlifting, Steeler is a strong MoFo.



Yes sir, never compare myself to anybody in the gym.  It's always me vs. me.  That's what I love about working out by myself, I have to finely balance knowing my limits, and pushing myself.  One to much the other way, I'm buried, or badly injured.  Ego is always left at the door, I never lift with my ego.  I'd rather get all of my reps if I can help it.  Reps are more important to me then the weight.  The weight will come, I understand that whole heartedly.  Consistantcy, perfect attendance in the gym, and eating what I need to eat to be succesful.  Just gonna hang on to those extra pounds if it means I imporve in my lifts lol!


----------



## heavydeads83

get you some chains homie.  i'm a firm believer in them. everyone is different but no one will ever tell me that chains won't make anyone stronger.  use them for about 4-6 weeks and when you take them off you should be ripping heavy weight off of the floor like it's your job.


----------



## Ezskanken

heavydeads83 said:


> get you some chains homie.  i'm a firm believer in them. everyone is different but no one will ever tell me that chains won't make anyone stronger.  use them for about 4-6 weeks and when you take them off you should be ripping heavy weight off of the floor like it's your job.



I've always liked the idea of what chains or bands do for any movement.  I think the people who work in the gym would shit themselves if I dragged in some chains lol.  I lift on base and don't want to do anything to spark conversation.  I mean I've seen them get shitty over someone using chalk lol.  Granted they made a mess of the area, and were dropping the weight on the platform, but I just rather avoid being singled out.  I did see somewhere they have those little chalk bags or something.  Looks like it can hang from your waistband nicely, and not make such  mess.  I'm going to see if I can find that whatever it's called.


----------



## heavydeads83

Ezskanken said:


> I've always liked the idea of what chains or bands do for any movement.  I think the people who work in the gym would shit themselves if I dragged in some chains lol.  I lift on base and don't want to do anything to spark conversation.  I mean I've seen them get shitty over someone using chalk lol.  Granted they made a mess of the area, and were dropping the weight on the platform, but I just rather avoid being singled out.  I did see somewhere they have those little chalk bags or something.  Looks like it can hang from your waistband nicely, and not make such  mess.  I'm going to see if I can find that whatever it's called.



Just drag some chains in like you own the place and ask them if they're ready to become real men lol.


----------



## Paolos

heavydeads83 said:


> Just drag some chains in like you own the place and ask them if they're ready to become real men lol.



Heavydeads you got me rollin in my cubicle...Picturing a guy dragging some heavy chains thru the front door of the gym
and down the walkway to the platform area...Love it!


----------



## JackC4

heavydeads83 said:


> Just drag some chains in like you own the place and ask them if they're ready to become real men lol.



They just got some at my gym, nobody uses them but me and another guy.


----------



## Ezskanken

JackC4 said:


> They just got some at my gym, nobody uses them but me and another guy.



You and the other guy are probably the only 2 who actually know what they are for lol!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

heavydeads83 said:


> Just drag some chains in like you own the place and ask them if they're ready to become real men lol.



This is what I do...I used to sling them over my shoulders until SFG gave me the rolling cooler idea.

I bring all my own shit into the gym. And nobody is going to say shit to me. When they do...I just growl and keep walking.

E, I be you have a mental block at 525. Deload, and try to pull 530. Go from there.


----------



## Ezskanken

Yesterday was my "heavy" deads day.  I worked on singles like you guys suggested.  Since it was my first week back with the weight I just stuck to 405.  15 sets of 1 rep.  Easy, but felt great.  We'll see how these heavy singles go.  Hopefully I can past 12 reps of 525  (old routine with 5 sets of 3 reps) in the coming months with this new 1 rep pulls.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sledge

I made some of my best dl gains by heavy deadlifting only in meets.  In the gym I trained with box squats alternating bands and chains, and dynamic deadlifts using bands.


----------



## theBIGFISH

How I was taught when I was competing to get my weights up, was dead once a week on 4" and 6" blocks of wood.
 You can go 120%, sometimes more over your max and I swear, the next time you do working sets, it feels lighter.
 I actually raised my deadlift by 60 pounds in 3 weeks this way.


----------



## built1st

deadlifting with bands, on boxes and in the power rack has had some significant improvement in my max.


----------



## Big Worm

Ezskanken said:


> Yesterday was my "heavy" deads day.  I worked on singles like you guys suggested.  Since it was my first week back with the weight I just stuck to 405.  15 sets of 1 rep.  Easy, but felt great.  We'll see how these heavy singles go.  Hopefully I can past 12 reps of 525  (old routine with 5 sets of 3 reps) in the coming months with this new 1 rep pulls.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Heavy singles means heavy singles. Not 15 singles at 80%


----------



## {'Calcul08'}

Have the same issue with being stuck on DLs (135kg max for now; can lift it confortably), been trying 137.5 for the past few weeks, it's frustratingly impossible.

So here's my plan; instead of going warming up with 60kg/15-20reps, then 100kg/6-10 reps, 120kg/max. 5 reps, 130kg/max 3reps, then 135/1rep, I'm going to warm up with the bare barbell, then straight to 100kg/max5, 130kg/max3, 135kg/max, and then try 137.5kg. 

Perhaps, that might work.


----------



## Uncle manny

Ever try deficit or snatch grip dl's? Maybe something to consider on you low intensity days...


----------



## Itburnstopee

Hey idk if you ever passed that number(don't wanna read through the thread) but here is my fix:

Don't deadlift for like five months ( I know I know wtf right) 
Instead do heavy Tbar rows, heavy pendlay rows, and dumbbell rows. Switch dumbbell rows between light and heavy every other week, same with pendlay rows. Focus on getting those movements as strong as you can. Then go to deadlift.

It will probably be different for you since you already have the back strength/mass but it's what made me able to use my previous max as a working set.


----------



## Angrybird

I agree with Burns to Pee, for me taking time away from the deadlift and spending time strengthening the muscles involved in the pull was what helped me blast through a rut. Also when I came back to the deadlift I kept it real light 70% being my heaviest week and really focusing on speed and technique. Maybe have some film your lift, find where your missing the lift and again, spend the time away from pulling strengthening the muscles around where your missing


----------



## saltylifter

Do more hamstring work. 
Build those up and your dead lift will go up quick


----------

